
How to Be a Good Office Slave - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/10/06/how-to-be-good-office-slave.html?2015-40
======
ArekDymalski
While this article rises some important points regarding company culture that
each of us co-create, I have to say that overall aggressive tone and
provocative, unfair in many cases, insinuation at the end, made it quite
unpleasant read.

But maybe that's a way to start a discussion?

~~~
yegor256a
Yes, indeed, that's one of the ways :) Just post your comment under the
article and we'll discuss

